# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Amphibian ID help

## sebastianbawn

Hi I was hoping someone may be able to identify my pics for me, any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Kurt

I would say its Asian, probably some form of Cynops, family Salamandridae. Check out this link maybe it can help with a firm ID http://www.livingunderworld.org/caud...salamandridae/

----------


## sebastianbawn

Thanks Kurt. Just found out its a Paddle-Tailed Newt (_pachytriton labiatus)_

----------


## John Clare

The one on the left is a paddle tail.  The one on the right is not.  Not quite sure what the right hand one is though.

----------


## sebastianbawn

I keep getting told the one on the right is an Alpine Newt, Doesnt look much like the pics I have seen though

----------


## Kurt

I don't think its a _Pachytriton_, the head shape is wrong (at least in the second pic.) _Pachytriton_ have some what smooth skin. I am going to stick with _Cynops_ as my ID.

----------


## sebastianbawn

So are we going for a _cynops_ on pic 2. It does look similar to an Alpine but there are a few differences

----------


## Kurt

Yeah, I going to stick with _Cynops_ on the second picture. Not sure exactly which species though. The first picture is probably a _Pachytriton_.

----------


## Alex Shepack

The first pic is some sort of Pachytriton.  The second pic is a little shakier, it could be a Cynops or maybe some sort of Triturus (anything from that original genus.) If you want more opinions try John's other site, caudata.org

----------


## jody

they sell them as fire newts here.

----------


## Jake

The 2nd picture is a Mesotriton alpestris ssp. You can tell it's an alpine newt because where the orange of it's belly meets the dark color of it's back you can see a bit of blue with spots, that is a definite sign of an alpine. My best guess would be M.a.apuanus or M.a.alpestris because they're more commonly kept by hobbiests. You can get a better ID with a belly shot of the animal.  The one in the pic is either an adult female or a large juvenile.

Do you keep both newts in the same tank?

----------


## justin shockey

i cant relly see your pick so how can we help you

----------


## Jake

> i cant relly see your pick so how can we help you


 
You don't speak for everyone here.  I can clearly see an alpine newt and a paddletail newt.  True the pics aren't very bright, but that doesn't make it impossible to identify the subjects.

----------


## John Clare

Are you sure that's an alpine, Jake?  It's very brown and Cynops-like.

----------


## justin shockey

sorry did not think i was being a prick but im sorry

----------


## Alex Shepack

I can kind of see the second pic being an alpine newt.  It looks like I see some blue and the stomach looks more uniform. I can't really tell, so i'll differ to John and Jake.

Alex

----------


## Azhael

Sorry to bump an oldish thread, but they are definitely and without any doubt  Pachytriton labiatus and Ichthyosaura alpestris.

----------

